# Opinions on what to do?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Time to put on your ***** Pants and unload all over them. 

They've had the trailer since APRIL, and haven't even started on it? Completely unacceptable, and entirely unprofessional. If they couldn't get to it until now, they should have let you know.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I completely agree! And I think I would ask for my money back to :/


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Thankfully, haven't paid them anything. Wasn't supposed to until it was done?

I'm going to go get it, and take it somewhere else.

Darn it, I missed going places when it was cool enough to ride, because I thought it was being done...

Thanks.

Now got to pick up truck and go get it.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You were to nice so they put other jobs over yours. I would drive over there with you pickup and go ballistic on them. Demand a good discount and if they don't come through with it, yank your trailer right then and there. Don't give them a chance to actually start work on your trailer without renegotiating price or you'll be stuck with their original quote.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok sorry but you are as much to blame here, You hired them to do a job, didnt you get a completion date ? If not why not ? If you did why were you calling all the time ? If you did why didnt you go pick up your trailer on the completion date ? THAT would have been the day to pick up your trailer or renegotiate the price. Now its been three months later and you are just figuring out it isnt done ?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Joe, I work for a WP training barn, and by the time I get done, even if not literally late in day, I am worn out and just flat either didn't think about until too late, or didn't even think about it at all. I also haul some for another WP barn that might keep me out of state 4 days at a time.

In the middle of June is when Kola got hurt, so also have had that.

And for last two months or so, barn has been gone quite a bit so can't just take off as easily.

And truck was at shop.

Just everything that can be going on, has been.

But should have done like you said, got completion date and raised sand.



But went and got it today. Too darn hot right now, so will be waiting until fall, at least it is home.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pick up your trailer, find somewhere else and tell them exactly how you feel! That is insane and let them know you wont be recommending their company because of how you were treated! And you better not pay for storage prices.

Let us know how it goes


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My dad owns his own business painting airplanes. And let me tell you, theyd lose many customers and respect if they let something sit there for nearly 3 months. Even 4 weeks it outrageous and unheard of. They can strip, paint, lay out stripes, detail a fairly large airplane in under 2 weeks. Whats the excuse on this horse trailer? Simple job, it shouldnt take more then 2 weeks. 

My dads business is now booked full until October. And when their best customer calls and says he has 2 planes he needs done by X date. They get it in, get it done, as well as whatever previous jobs were scheduled.

Like speedracer said, put your ***** pants on, light them up. Go get your trailer and take it someplace else. And dont ever send another item there to be taken care of. And dont recommend them to your friends or family.

If that is the way they run a business...theyll be out of business.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

